# How do I remove Governor Limit off my Briggs Go Kart Motor?



## Havokid (Nov 8, 2007)

Just bought a go kart and it's so restricted so much once the gas goes all the down. I know there's a governor limiter on these motors. I took one off before but this model looks complicated to for some reason. Can anyone help? Here's the motor info.

Briggs and Stratton 5HP

model 135212
type 0006 01
code 9411142E


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

You'll soon blow it up.


----------

